# Think I made mistake buying nail-gun!



## honeydoguy (Aug 15, 2008)

Project: 385 lf of new fence slants, 6' tall x 6" wide x 1/2" thick, 770 each installed to existing pressure treated 2x4 rails and 4x4 posts.
The Hitachi NR 90GR cordless nail-gun says minimum nail size is 2" long - Max is 3-1/2". Problem is, after searching for 3 days, no one has 21-22 degree plastic collated strip nails 2" long, .113" thick, hot dipped galvanized nails for this nail-gun. One person said you have to use 2-3/8" long nails but in doing so, 3/8" of the nail point will be exposed on the other side of the fence - this would look crappy and someone could be scrached or cut bad.

I wonder if Amazon will take it back - never used.
Got any ideas about these 2" nails?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

These guys list stainless steel nails.

http://www.stainless-nails-brads-staples.com/Framing-decking_nailsF6.htm

You should have gotten a siding, not framing nailer.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, a siding nailer (coil-type) would be the correct tool for this application.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

PC coil250 to be precise :}:}


----------



## honeydoguy (Aug 15, 2008)

*Should have explained a little better!*

Thanks for the replys, but guys you gotta understand I'm going to be 350 feet away from elec. supply. This nail-gun will only be used for this project - will sell later. Do they make a cordless coil siding gun? Having to buy compressor will exceed the 242.5 that I paid for the Hitachi NR90GR cordless gun.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

one each american typer hammer, nail apron, hold carefully nail away:yes: no power or compressor needed


----------



## thefencepost (Aug 20, 2008)

*Really*



skymaster said:


> one each american typer hammer, nail apron, hold carefully nail away:yes: no power or compressor needed


Come on, you can't beat on a fence with a hammer! Thats like 105 nails per 8' section (if you are using 6" pickets, 165 nails if you are using 4" pickets). Besides, the fence would be falling down after beating on it with a hammer!
Have you tried the local home improvement or equipment rentals co's, you may be able to rent the setup. Just a suggestion.

Keith


----------



## bigdaddy (Aug 20, 2008)

*Think I made mistake buying nail-gun*

Definitely recommend using coil nailer for fencing. Are you interested in selling your Hitachi? I also am in Houston.

Please let me know.


----------



## honeydoguy (Aug 15, 2008)

*mite sell*



bigdaddy said:


> Definitely recommend using coil nailer for fencing. Are you interested in selling your Hitachi? I also am in Houston.
> 
> Please let me know.


 well, not used yet, but may be offering soon. If I sell, a box of 2-3/8" round head .113, 22 degree strips, ring shank will be included. Bought those without realizing ring shank which are not suppose to work in pressure treated wood.
If I had known the hassel involved in buying the right nails, I would have never bought the nail-gun. The Hitachi manual stinks - leaving you with many unanswered questions. One thing for sure, reviews for the past 2 weeks say this gun is the one to get. I did find 2" stainless S. smooth, but at 77. per 1000 ea - pretty steep I think.
Contact me thru e-mail if ok.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

honeydoguy; Only other solution is the Paslode cordless framer, will do everything ya need, nails are available, no hose,compressor, etc. It is a good gun,at least I think so, mine works great
http://stores.ebay.com/Paslode-Factory-Outlet-Store_W0QQgclidZCLntqQ5fONo5UCFQ51uwGgodGWhXjwQQtZkm try this


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The Paslode is a good product, but won't shoot nails short or small enough for attaching fence pickets. 

I'd suggest renting a compressor and nailgun. Much cheaper than buying a whole new setup that you won't use often at all. Sell that Hitachi and use the proceeds for the rental!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

thefencepost said:


> Come on, you can't beat on a fence with a hammer! Thats like 105 nails per 8' section (if you are using 6" pickets, 165 nails if you are using 4" pickets). Besides, the fence would be falling down after beating on it with a hammer!


I'm sure that the invention of the nailgun helped the construction industry significantly. And, it apparently created a whole new idea...The privacy fence. :laughing:

They built fences for a long time with hammers and nails. It is tougher, but will work fine.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

KC;THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got reamed a few posts ago when I suggested just that:yes::laughing::thumbup: Most of the World was built with a hammer and nails long before the thought of a nailgun even hatched LOL LOL.
The parameters setup for this project was, cheap, no power, doesnt want to buy compressor, etc Well DUH Hammer is EXACTLY that tool.:thumbup:
I dont want to tell ya how many houses I trimmed with a hammer and HAND MITERBOX Yeah aint fun but sure works.

KC I am goin to check my gun I thought it would go down to a 6 penny, which would work with 3/4 picket and 2x cross member

OK 7PM here and I got to check my Paslode it is model 900420 and it DOES go 2" to 3 1/2" so for that fence I think it would be perfect. SUPPOSEDLY each fuel cartridge does 1000 nails per Paslode. Now I would not take that to the bank however I know it does run a whole lot of nails on one. Lowes carries it and here in NJ it was about 380 bucks.


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

You could nail them by hand, you could screw them, or you could rent. I wouldnt buy for a one time job like that. Could you borrow a compressor and a nailer? Seems like a big expense for a one time use. What about Craigslist? Pick something up cheap?

Lots of choices here. But I like tools :whistling2::thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd use a cordless or corded drill and deck screws.


----------



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

skymaster said:


> KC;THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got reamed a few posts ago when I suggested just that:yes::laughing::thumbup: Most of the World was built with a hammer and nails long before the thought of a nailgun even hatched LOL LOL.


Aside from having to hand nail a lot on such a fence I wonder about the solidity of such a fence if a hammer could not be used on it.:wink:


----------

